# Econ jan 20th



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Peter hadnt been out on the water since the passing of his brother and it was very good to see him catching fish again. He ended up with 2 shad, 1 speck, 1 bass and 1 sunfish. All I had to show was a longered sunfish. 
































and epic 10 minute battle with a Shad on a 2 wt
















smaller one
















meow









Was a great ay one the water, we will be out there again tomorrow hopefully with some better succsess


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job on the flizzie Tanner and Peter.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

that is a huuuge shad nice job


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

freakin cool!



way to go!



L.R.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet fishes on the fly. Let me know if you find a school of fat specks.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay! Nice Peter!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Yay!  Nice Peter!


Thanks for noticing! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you picked an exposed spot. How was it trying to cast fly rods in that wind?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

it was managable, we just used the wind to our advantage though I did have to remove a fly from my sweatshirt twice


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you release da' cat? :-?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Yay!  Nice Peter!
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing! ;D


 [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------

